# Help buying microfibre



## cheekyage (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi all

Looking for microfibre buying advice for specific areas:

Drying - exterior 
Drying - inside doors/door frames/door jambs
Drying - boot, tailgate, bonnet
Drying - wheels
Apply - spray wax, quick detailer 
Removal - spray wax, quick detailer, wax

Getting slightly confused on which microfibre is suited for different areas of the car. 

Appreciate any links to assist. 

Thanks!


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

This may help


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

Try in2detailing or the Ragmaster if you're feeling flush!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Costco yellow ones for everything, imo better than posh overpriced ones ive used over the years


----------



## Hoppy1888 (Oct 2, 2014)

I agree with Kev, buy a good drying towel or 2 but for the other stuff Costco Kirkland MF pack of 36. Amazon and EBay sell them

Kirkland Signature Ultra Plush Microfiber Towels 36 Pack https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00GARQKII/?&ref=flgs_ip_share

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Another vote for Costco but I also have a couple of ODK’s microfibre buffing towels and a couple drying towels from in2detailing


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

-Kev- said:


> Costco yellow ones for everything, imo better than posh overpriced ones ive used over the years


This i purchased 2 silver backs so i can rotate in wash cycle and 2x £15

Then purchased 72 of the costco ones £36 job done for a long time


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Another vote for the Costco ones - just wish they did different colours


----------



## Big Bri (Nov 20, 2010)

As above with Costco ones and as someone pointed out above.All Yellow,which i find a bit of a pain.

I get these as rags or use old cloths [oil,grease,spills] one use and bin. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/10kg-Gene...965006?hash=item1ec40955ce:g:qGIAAOSwKOJYI1wd

or these as a slightly better option/cheep Microfiber. Again a one use and bin.Can wash if you realy want to.Work better damp. 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/60x-Black...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

Then the Costco ones as a do all,wash ok also.Pre soak if required in a detergent with *NO softner or bleach agent*s. Hot wash[60 wash on my machine] and a warm tumble[NOT HOT TUMBLE].

I use for my best just for finishing,Polishing,Quick Detailing,last Polish. Edgeless Korean ones,Mammoth ones,Carbon Collective. Many,many of these about.
Like these http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=1098

Then some good quality drying towels[wash as instructed above]

I like Many out ther,by quality ones. Mammouth are good

Hope that helps. Not cost ya to much.

BB


----------



## cheekyage (Feb 28, 2014)

I remember reading on another forum where it mentioned the Costco Kirkland brand microfibre cloths caused some marring and fine scratches. 

Surely that can't be right?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pugoman (Oct 27, 2005)

If you want to start colour-coding your cloths for different uses, you can try Paragon Microfibre. Their 'Premium General Purpose' cloths are nice quality, very good value and can be had in lots of different colours.


----------



## cheekyage (Feb 28, 2014)

pugoman said:


> If you want to start colour-coding your cloths for different uses, you can try Paragon Microfibre. Their 'Premium General Purpose' cloths are nice quality, very good value and can be had in lots of different colours.


Great idea!

Is there already a standard set already?

I tend to see:

Green = Glass
Yellow = Interior

Can you pass on a link to the Paragon microfibre?

Thanks!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

cheekyage said:


> Great idea!
> 
> Is there already a standard set already?
> 
> ...


Here is my system

Orange towel for carbon trim
Blue towel for glass
Purple monster towel for the wheels
Blue Eurow shag pile for final detailing
Green towel for plastic trim
Purple towel for exhaust pipes and back box
Black towel for engine bay
Yellow towels for polishing
Brown towels for dirty jobs

Special plush buffing towels from Polished Bliss for waxing.


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Regardless of material type or quality, a dirty micro fibre, or a 100% Cotton towel will scratch, Microfiber has static attractant properties (polyester) that is dirt, dust, and various other substances cling to it, which is one of the reasons that it works so well, but it is also a reason why you need to be extra careful when using Microfiber towels on your paint or interior surfaces

_Things to look for in a micro fibre towel _

How many times the fibres are split - a higher split ensures you get a more effective cleaning towel. Splitting the fibres creates millions of edges that trap dirt and dust that bonds to the fibres and is not released until the towel is washed in hot water. Therefore, the dirt is not redeposited on the paint surface. 
Denier [: weight per unit length (linear density) measure of a continuous filament or yarn, used traditionally in textile industry] The higher the number, the thicker the fibre

Threads per square inch - for any towel that touches paint, you should aim for at least 150,000 threads per square inch and 200,000 or more is ideal. This high thread count is primarily for increased performance, although can often help decrease your scratch risk. In general, using plush microfiber with long threads will not only give you significantly better performance but will also help reduce your scratch/swirl risk, often by a large margin
Density of fibre - bear in mind that less density of fibre, translate into less cleaning power and far less durability. - is a measure of fibres per square inch of fabric. The range for quality micro fibre is 90,000 to 225,000 fibres per square inch. The higher the fibre count the more absorbent. The less dense towels are also more abrasive to delicate surfaces. Look for at least 200,000 fibres per square inch of fabric.

Ratio - of polyester (a scrubbing fibre) and polyamide (the absorbing and quick drying fibre) blend; an 80% polyester and 20% polyamide is typical (80/20) a 70/30 blend will absorb water faster. As polyamide is much more expensive than polyester, you can expect to pay more for a 70/30 blend.
Quality - lesser quality versions can use a weave that is too wide or a pile that is too long, which causes the fibres' to shed during use, leaving a lint trail.
Edging- one of the of the advantages of a silk/satin edging is that they won't unravel when washed several times like a non-edged towel nor will they cause marring of the paint surface, it also means that they will not snag. Towel borders will in evidently causing scratches; some materials used as towel edge borders treatments include; over locked, serged, blunt cut, laser cut, ultrasonic cut, silk edge, microfiber edge, suede edge, satin edge, and many other combinations of style and material.
Weave -the weave on micro fibre towels can be adjusted to meet specific requirements; a terry-loop, cut, hooked feathered, zigzag or Piqué waffle weaves. 
Size - available in various sizes 16 -inch x 16 / 18 / 24 -inch, drying towels 25 -inch x 16 -inch being a usable size 
Thickness - some manufacturers are rating the thickness of their towels by weight; expressed in grams per square meter or g/m2. The ratio of polyester and polyamide usually remains the same.

When choosing micro fibre quality is very important, as a lack of quality inspection will result in variable results i.e. towels that will cause surface scratches, leave a trail of lint, etc. Many of the Micro fibre products being offered on the market are made from non-split (non-absorbent and ineffective) yarn.

The manufacturer forgoes the expensive splitting procedure to save money, and the result is a failing product.

Not only does the blend lose over half of its absorbing and cleaning ability but it weakens with use, greatly reducing the life of the product. Some micro fibre products from China and Korea have less density and a denier (length of measure) of 0.5 or higher, which is 50x's larger than the preferred quality denier of 0.02 or smaller.

A good quality towel may cost more, but it will last longer. The most important thing to remember is that a good quality micro fibre towel will provide better cleaning results and is less likely to cause surface scratches than lesser quality towels Micro fibre quality is very often reflected in the purchase price, best advice; use only high-quality micro fibre towels from a reputable source

As with most things, you'll usually get the quality you pay for; as Henry Royce once commented _[the quality tends to be remembered long after the price has been forgotten]_


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

neilmcl said:


> This may help
> 
> An introduction to car detailing microfiber - YouTube
> 
> Final Microfiber Bundle recomendation : What microfiber towels to use for car detailing - YouTube


These are great videos for microfiber information. John really loves his microfibers!

I have found In2Detailing plush Korean are great for your paintwork and not too expensive. The paragon 70/30 are excellent for the other jobs and very good value. I've increased my stash of m/'s a lot this year, mainly because of the above videos!


----------



## pugoman (Oct 27, 2005)

cheekyage said:


> Great idea!
> 
> Is there already a standard set already?
> 
> ...


Just google 'paragon microfibre', you'll find their website easy enough :thumb:


----------



## charlie20vt (May 8, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Here is my system
> 
> Orange towel for carbon trim
> Blue towel for glass
> ...


i like this system 
for these towels are they all the same brand towels?

Green towel for plastic trim
Purple towel for exhaust pipes and back box
Black towel for engine bay
Yellow towels for polishing
Brown towels for dirty jobs


----------



## Lowlife (Jun 17, 2016)

I use The Rag Company’s Edgeless 365 and creature towels. I buy them in bulk so the price for each after shipping and duties comes down close enough that There’s no reason to use anything else. Kirkland will get the job done in most cases, will last fairly well when maintained right. The trc rags will give me longer life cycle than the kirkland, so that closes the gap even more in the long run.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Like many others on here, I have a lot of different Mf towels. Sure we all do reading these and those are good etc.etc. I also reckon we get ripped off on may of them too.
Anyway, my personal choice is the Gtechniq MF as my regular towel. It's 70-30 and washes up well and lasts as long as the washing routine is good. Packs of 10 they are £1.50 each and if you have a decent detail store, discount on that too!
There are better and a lot more worse, but it's really a steady well made towel IMHO.:thumb:


----------

